# Studying and Emulating the Great's



## RyvitaMan (Apr 22, 2017)

Hello everybody,

I was studying Bach and Haydn for the very first time. I thought that you guys probably have some good insight regarding this.

Are these examples good at emulating Bach and Haydn?: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByMaq1hglCqSdXZBZTFPeDlMT1U

Why is it good or bad?

RyvitaMan


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Link didn't work for me. Led to a Not Found error.


----------



## RyvitaMan (Apr 22, 2017)

Thank you phil, i think that should be it working now


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Is this another guinea pig experiment? :lol: I personally don't hear either Bach or Haydn in either of the pieces, even if it turns out that they were in fact written by either of them.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

The 2 part invention did not have striking counterpoint to be written by Bach to my ears. And the string quartet also seemed to lack ingenuity in the accompaniments to the melody which itself doesn't like like one composed in that Classical era.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

That's a kazoo quartet!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Razumovskymas said:


> That's a kazoo quartet!!


And this is humour :lol:


----------

